# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Gobierno rebaja de forma «significativa» las tarifas del Tajo-Segura

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, el Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado hoy las nuevas tarifas para el aprovechamiento del Acueducto Tajo-Segura y que suponen una "disminución significativa" debido a la reducción de los costes de energía eléctrica del último período, que han sido menores que los estimados.

Según ha informado el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, estas tarifas tienen como objetivo recuperar los costes anuales de explotación, funcionamiento y conservación del acueducto, así como amortizar las inversiones realizadas por el Estado.

Para el cálculo de las nuevas tarifas, la Dirección General de Aguas ha tenido en cuenta los costes energéticos del transporte, los costes de la explotación así como un factor de corrección debido a la liquidación de la tarifa del año anterior.

La bajada de las tarifas actuales se explica por la disminución de energía eléctrica empleada, así como una mayor utilización de horas valle, según ha señalado el ministerio.

Aunque para el actual proyecto de tarifas se ha hecho una estimación de consumos similar a la registrada el pasado año, el ministerio ha recordado que la estimación de ingresos para el año 2012 se encuentra supeditada a los consumos que se produzcan, y que verían en función de las necesidades de agua de los cultivos.

Los consumos más importantes son los que se suministran al sudeste, tanto para riegos como para los abastecimientos de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla y para la provincia de Almería.

Las nuevas tarifas entrarán en vigor al día siguiente de su publicación en el BOE.

Fuente: http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201202...202171834.html

----------


## ben-amar

Debido a esa "reduccion de costes de energia electrica" a los demas nos suben la luz y las electricas piden mas ayudas. Creo que deberian explicar eso de una forma creible

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que no se entiende mucho. Por un lado dicen que estamos pagando la energía a un precio subvencionado y que el déficit cada vez es mayor y por otro resulta que bajan el precio, pues no se entiende nada.
Claro que tampoco se entienden otras medidas que se están tomando o se han tomado o se van a tomar.

----------

